# Baby back 2-2-1



## propjob (May 31, 2016)

Is 250F high enough to alter cook times for the 2-2-1 method?  Seems that's the (indicated) temp to get decent smoke with the new iron skillet.


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 1, 2016)

That will work fine on BBBs, especially if using a stronger wood like Hickory.  I see you are in GA.  If using a lighter wood like Peach, you can adjust the times to say 2.5-1.5-1 if you like a little stronger peach wood flavor.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 1, 2016)

Personally I like 3 hours of smoke, 1 hour in foil & a few minutes on a hot grill to finish them up.

Al


----------



## smoking george (Jun 1, 2016)

Hey SmokinAl I like the 3-1 idea, if you don't mind I would like to try it with my first cook this weekend. What wood should I use?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 1, 2016)

I use hickory, oak & pecan. Only because they are all over the place down here.

Any one of those or a combo of them will give you a great smoke flavor.

If your looking for a light smoke then any of the fruit woods will work. 

Apple, peach, any citrus wood, etc.

Check out "Perfect ribs" in my signature line, maybe you can use some ideas from there.

Good luck,

Al


----------



## smoking george (Jun 1, 2016)

Thank you Al for your help. I have plenty of oak and pecan.


----------



## lovethemeats (Jun 1, 2016)

I just did bb ribs using the 321 method.  In the foil I added apple juice.  Best ribs I ever made. Tender as all heck. I did with just hickory   .


----------



## smoking george (Jun 1, 2016)

Thank you lovethemeats I'm doing 2 racks I'll try one one doing the 321 method and one 3-1 method. There is know doubt this forum is going to make me a good smoker cook.


----------



## exzacht (Jun 2, 2016)

I did BBs this past weekend. I went with a modified 2.5-1-1 @225 degrees. I was surprised how tender they came out, still a little tug which I like but not too tough. First part on the smoke, second section in foil with parkay butter/brown sugar/honey/a splash of apple juice. All that goodness just steams and absorbs in and then the last hour I put a little sauce on to caramelize. Hickory/Pecan blend, every time I switch up the combo a bit but Hickory is always the base.

I've learned a ton so far, SmokinAl is the godfather on here : )


----------



## smoking george (Jun 3, 2016)

Yes Al does have great ideas. I'm going to try his method. I'll be doing my cook on Saturday.


----------



## lovethemeats (Jun 3, 2016)

Please share the pics with us fine folks. They are always greatly appreciated.


----------



## smoking george (Jun 4, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ smoking george
__ Jun 4, 2016





           Here they are my first ribs.


----------



## lovethemeats (Jun 4, 2016)

Look really good to me. Make my mouth water. 
So how did it go for you? 
Flavor profile there? Good job on the ribs. Sure look good


----------



## mike5051 (Jun 5, 2016)

Good looking ribs!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Mike


----------



## smoking george (Jun 5, 2016)

Thank you Mike and Lovethemeats! Yes the flavor was there the smoke taste was on. The family loved them.


----------



## lovethemeats (Jun 5, 2016)

Looks like we be seeing more in the future.  Glad they turned out for you.


----------

